# Fish Finder vs Flasher



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

So I'm looking at buying etiher a fish finder or a flasher. I have narrowed my choices down to etiher the Garmin Echo 500c Finder or the Humminbird Ice 35 Flasher. What I'm really looking for is advice or opinions on the pro's of either.... Finder vs. Flasher. Which route would you guys choose? Also, what experience, if any, have any of you had with either the Garmin or Humminbirds, good, bad or otherwise? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Bigwayner (May 24, 2011)

Well I was in this discussion a month ago and to my surprise my wife purchased a humminbird ICE45 for me for Christmas. I can't compare to other products cause I have never used any of them but the Humminbird is the BOMB. It has been the difference maker for me when ice fishing. Very easy to use and understand. I looked at the ICE35 but I like the LCD screen that is on the ICE45 and the aut feature when finding the right scale to use. Any other questions please feel free to ask. Nothing is more exciting than watching the fish come onto the display and preparing for the bite.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I know it wasn't one of your options but let me just quickly and quietly plug the Marcum Showdown 5.6.


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with or advice regarding the Humminbird fishin buddy 140c? It also seems like a great option for both ice fishing, float tubing etc....a good year round finder.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Wasatch said:


> Does anyone have any experience with or advice regarding the Humminbird fishin buddy 140c? It also seems like a great option for both ice fishing, float tubing etc....a good year round finder.


Not the best for ice fishing but it will show depth and you can even play with the gain and sometimes see your ice fly/jig. It doesn't show it in real time though. The cone is only 9* if i remember and that means that you don't get a very wide view of the bottom.
For about the same money, you can get an Eagle 320 that is a much better finder. You have to mount it in a box and make a holder for the transducer though.
Easy to do and it has real time and you can see your jigs.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

I bought a humminbird ice-55 this season and LOVE IT! I know you mentioned the ice-35 but if at all possible, spring for the ice-45. The LCD display will make a world of difference not to mention the other upgrades that come with the 45. Look around on the internet and you can usually find the 45 for the price of a 35 in stores. Either way, I have nothing but good to say about humminbird's ice series flashers! Good luck.


----------

